# LOL....I Kill myself!



## MedicPrincess (Jul 31, 2006)

Soooo, Not EMS related...but still...

SO here I am sitting at my computer not paying any attention to my dogs.  They are on my bed in my bedroom, probably doing the naughty, that my boy dog has been trying to do to my girl dog since I brought her home.

So they come strolling into the kitchen, FOAMING AT THE MOUTH!  Now I just pulled a tick of of both of them yesterday.  So they are foaming at the mouth, looking like they are chewing something. 

Their water dish is empty, so I think, OH they either 1. have rabies, 2. have some other disease from the Tick, or 3. are thirsty.  Hoping its #3, I fill their water dish.  And the boy dog immediately goes for some water.  Good I think, he was thirsty.  

But when he was done, there was even more foam around his mouth.  GREAT!  SO I am thinking I need to take him to have his head cut off and tested for rabies when I look into my bedroom.

All over my bedroom floor is the remains of one of my Aveeno (foaming) Oatmeal Bath Packets.  Yep, apparently they had eaten a little Bubble Bath Powder....and mixed with water....

That equals Rabies....or some crazy tick disease....

Okay.... I haven't worked in 2 days....I need to go to bed so I can go to work and get my head on straight.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


*dies* :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## MMiz (Aug 1, 2006)

On Seinfeld Kramer once set up a reality tour, where people could ride around on a bus and experience what it meant to be Kramer.  

I see the same thing for you princess.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> *dies* :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Call a code! Get the cart!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 4, 2006)

*I'm laughing so hard I can't even think of a proper response.....  *


----------



## c-spine (Aug 4, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Call a code! Get the cart!



LMAO! Reminds me of the first day of my basic class! :lol:


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 4, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> LMAO! Reminds me of the first day of my basic class! :lol:



:O it does?! Did you kill someone on day 1?


----------



## Rangat (Aug 5, 2006)

HEHEHEHEHEHE...

Like putting anti-acid powder in the firemans' boots!


----------

